# VI Rosedale on Robson Vancouver



## chwclark (Apr 6, 2013)

We were looking at Vacation Internationale Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver noticed they listed a housekeeping fee of $65 per stay. 

Does this apply to TS stays for 7 nights or longer?  I know some resorts charge HK fee for stays shorter than 7 nights.   

We are thinking about booking 7 nights or so there because it's close to home and we don't have to worry about flight cost, but considering the $65 housekeeping fee + $16 parking/day + of course the exchange fee, this would have to be an amazing resort to be worth it.  Is it worth it?


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 7, 2013)

This confuses me.

I have Vacation Internationale and I can either use points plus a 20 booking fee or bonus time of about $70 for a 1 bedroom unit for one night for Rosedale on Robson.

Where are you seeing the listing you are looking at? edit. whoops i see that you are probably trying to exchange.  Personally I prefer the Worldmark Vancouver (free parking) but don't know if that shows up on RCI or not. Rosedale has a pool, Worldmark has pool usage rights at the (I think its a sheraton) hotel across the street.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 7, 2013)

I stayed at Worldmark Canadian last November and one has access to the gym, pool, sauna, whirlpool at the Sheraton Hotel across the road.  It had free parking but I did not use it since I flew in.

Walked to Rosedale on Robson and asked to see some units since my sister was thinking of a trip.  The VI units I saw were a bit more dated but they accomodate more people in a 1bdrm (sleep 4) versus Worldmarks 1bdrm (sleep 2).


----------



## chwclark (Apr 7, 2013)

oceanvps said:


> This confuses me.
> 
> I have Vacation Internationale and I can either use points plus a 20 booking fee or bonus time of about $70 for a 1 bedroom unit for one night for Rosedale on Robson.
> 
> Where are you seeing the listing you are looking at? edit. whoops i see that you are probably trying to exchange.  Personally I prefer the Worldmark Vancouver (free parking) but don't know if that shows up on RCI or not. Rosedale has a pool, Worldmark has pool usage rights at the (I think its a sheraton) hotel across the street.



It says '"For all RCI points reservations: There may be a 45.00 to 65.00 U.S. dollars for all units, per stay. " before it lets you proceed to confirm the exchange. 

I wish we could do Worldmark Vancouver but it's not an option right now at least for the rest of 2013.  I have never seen it show up yet in the RCI inventory.  Maybe I'll need to put it an 'ongoing search'?  but isn't it too late now to book for December '13?


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 7, 2013)

chwclark said:


> It says '"For all RCI points reservations: There may be a 45.00 to 65.00 U.S. dollars for all units, per stay. " before it lets you proceed to confirm the exchange.
> 
> I wish we could do Worldmark Vancouver but it's not an option right now at least for the rest of 2013.  I have never seen it show up yet in the RCI inventory.  Maybe I'll need to put it an 'ongoing search'?  but isn't it too late now to book for December '13?




I'm not overly sure how Worldmark inventory gets deposited into RCI - I wonder if you requested it in an ongoing search does rCI then turn around and request if from Worldmark (because when a worldmark owner gets an exchance through RCI we hand over points as far as I know unless we go out of our way to deposit an actual week) 

In regards to availability for Dec 2013 the only dates not available at the moment are Dec 27, 28 in the 2 bedroom category. 1 bedrooms are 5+ for all dates in December (5+ units is a good number)


----------



## chwclark (Apr 9, 2013)

Just put in an ongoing search for a one bedroom unit at worldmark Vancouver for December 2013.  Nothing so far


----------

